
AI needs a new developer stack - krishnagade
https://blog.fiddler.ai/2019/06/ai-needs-a-new-developer-stack/
======
krishnagade
We wrote this blog for anyone who wants to take a quick peek at how AI/ML
Engineering is shaping up and what some of the essential components of this
new stack are.

